# DIRECTV on Demand: It's official!



## Tom Robertson

DIRECTV has officially announced their DIRECTV on Demand service on their website (image clicks thru to DIRECTV page):


We should be seeing more materials in our monthly emails and bills.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Grentz

Nice, should be interesting to see what the masses think.


----------



## dettxw

Still not seeing much 1080p/24 stuff.


----------



## syphix

dettxw said:


> Still not seeing much 1080p/24 stuff.


When will we get HBO on Dema....ah...forget it.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I'm hoping that DIRECTV is negotiating HBO on demand along with more HD channels. Perhaps technical negotiations, perhaps business/legal.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Cool...!

Maybe they'll start parking 1080P/24hz stuff. I'm sick of the Hulk trailer. 

Network (ABC, CBS, NBC & FOX) VOD would be great too.


----------



## BlackHitachi

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm hoping that DIRECTV is negotiating HBO on demand along with more HD channels. Perhaps technical negotiations, perhaps business/legal.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Yes i also wish for this!


----------



## Steve615

Thanks much for the heads up on the info Tom.


----------



## Billzebub

I'd also like HBO on demand, but you should be aware that Comcast's HBO on demand has no HD.


----------



## spartanstew

Wow, I had no idea this hadn't been officially announced previously.

Worked great tonight. My wife noticed that I had set up a series for Wonderland. She asked "What's Wonderland?".

Went to DOD, found the Wonderland 2 minute trailer, added it to my queue, went to list and it was already there (at 21%), watched it.

Said "That's Wonderland".


----------



## cdizzy

Please, please, please add the network channels. I know they will probably charge but it would truly make on demand, ON DEMAND!


----------



## ejjames

I just wish for more variety on the channels they do have...example, they have had the same 2 episodes of "Robot Chicken" for well over a month. I have no experience with cable vod, but it has to be better than that.


----------



## MikeW

Although there is tons of stuff "On_Demand", I really feel the content is lacking. I'm MUCH happier with the Hulu/PlayON - NetFlix/PlayON content. I think DirecTV ought to either partner with the PlayON folks or find work up a solution to add these two content providers to the On-Demand suite. It's really just a background thing on the computer that makes this possible and the content is worlds better than the current offering. Of course, add in some HBO/Starz HD content and I could have nothing more to request....ever...really...well maybe HR-HR MRV, but nothing else...errrr (insert another 3 letter acronym starting with D and we're all done wishing) good night....


----------



## gphvid

dettxw said:


> Still not seeing much 1080p/24 stuff.


And you probably won't in a broadcast environment (despite the fact that they don't broadcast anyway...). Besides, 1080i 59.94 is pretty much the same as 1080p 23.98 with the obvious exceptions being the progressive/interlacing and pulldown in 59.94. Of course, this is my opinion, but I do work with both regularly in my day job...


----------



## Wetboss

Uh On Demand is great but this service can't be free. How much does this add to our bill? And don't say it doesn't because Directv's reason for being is to make money and they don't do that by giving product away.


----------



## DogLover

Wetboss said:


> Uh On Demand is great but this service can't be free. How much does this add to our bill? And don't say it doesn't because Directv's reason for being is to make money and they don't do that by giving product away.


The service itself is included in the price you are currently paying. There are many movies that are out there as PPV, so those have the normal PPV fee. Also, to access on Demand content from a channel, you must subscribe to that channel. For example, if you don't subscribe to Showtime, you can't access the Showtime on Demand content. If you subscribe to CNN, you have access to CNN on Demand content.


----------



## dvisthe

Wetboss said:


> Uh On Demand is great but this service can't be free. How much does this add to our bill? And don't say it doesn't because Directv's reason for being is to make money and they don't do that by giving product away.


It's not free. You must buy a wireless adapter (~$79), or 2 Powerline adapters (~$50), or if you are close enough to your router you can run an ethernet cable. Oh, thats if you have a router ($35-$75).

Me. I will wait. I am not going to pay over $100 for DOD (wireless adapter and router)
Unless anyone knows where I can get a wireless adapter for less than say $40?


----------



## isuquinndog

Wait, haven't we had this for quite a while? Or did not every one know that?


----------



## rahlquist

dvisthe said:


> It's not free. You must buy a wireless adapter (~$79), or 2 Powerline adapters (~$50), or if you are close enough to your router you can run an ethernet cable. Oh, thats if you have a router ($35-$75).
> 
> Me. I will wait. I am not going to pay over $100 for DOD (wireless adapter and router)
> Unless anyone knows where I can get a wireless adapter for less than say $40?


Wow your network must be barren. Since I had a 10/100 etherswitch already hooked to my router that I was already using for my DSL it cost me about $2.50 for connectors and $7 for wall plates and I used the remainder of a spool of Cat 5e I had on hand. Since I did this 6 months or more ago thats breaks down to less than $2/month.

Of course your milage, wiring and shopping abilities may vary.

For now though there is no additional charge for the service.


----------



## xmguy

Very cool!


----------



## Wetboss

DogLover said:


> The service itself is included in the price you are currently paying. There are many movies that are out there as PPV, so those have the normal PPV fee. Also, to access on Demand content from a channel, you must subscribe to that channel. For example, if you don't subscribe to Showtime, you can't access the Showtime on Demand content. If you subscribe to CNN, you have access to CNN on Demand content.


No kidding it's included in the price we're paying! My point is Directv and Comcast act like it's some great free service to humanity and we should be thankful. How much would our bill be if we could opt out of this service? What if you don't have a high speed connection to use it, do you still have to pay for it? On Demand is added into our bill like a thief in the night. It's not itemized or does it say anywhere on our invoice that we are being charged for this service. Nothing is FREE.

Now I'm not saying we should not have it I just don't like the shut up and pay your bill situation On Demand puts us in. We should have the option to use it or not, that's all.

On a side note, Al a Carte, someday....


----------



## nino2469

Wetboss said:


> No kidding it's included in the price we're paying! My point is Directv and Comcast act like it's some great free service to humanity and we should be thankful. How much would our bill be if we could opt out of this service? What if you don't have a high speed connection to use it, do you still have to pay for it? On Demand is added into our bill like a thief in the night. It's not itemized or does it say anywhere on our invoice that we are being charged for this service. Nothing is FREE.
> 
> Now I'm not saying we should not have it I just don't like the shut up and pay your bill situation On Demand puts us in. We should have the option to use it or not, that's all.
> 
> On a side note, Al a Carte, someday....


your bill would be the same as it is now even if they did not have OnDemand. Is your bill going up next month now that Ondemand is official? No. That means its not an additional charge, it comes with your service as part of the fees your already paying.


----------



## Wetboss

nino2469 said:


> your bill would be the same as it is now even if they did not have OnDemand. Is your bill going up next month now that Ondemand is official? No. That means its not an additional charge, it comes with your service as part of the fees your already paying.


Do you really think that they are providing On Demand for free? You're out of your mind. Do you think they went to their shareholders and said "Hey look what took forever to get up and running and we're gonna give it away for free?"

I mean we are talking about the same company that charges an extra $99 to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket in HD and justify it by adding in that crappy Red Zone BS.

NOTHING IS FREE. I just want to be told the truth about On Demand. If for some reason someone there flunked Business 101, and they are giving this away for free, and using their profits to absorb the cost, and not in any way pass it on to us then I will take back what i have said with apologies.


----------



## nino2469

Wetboss said:


> Do you really think that they are providing On Demand for free? You're out of your mind. Do you think they went to their shareholders and said "Hey look what took forever to get up and running and we're gonna give it away for free?"
> 
> I mean we are talking about the same company that charges an extra $99 to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket in HD and justify it by adding in that crappy Red Zone BS.
> 
> NOTHING IS FREE. I just want to be told the truth about On Demand. If for some reason someone there flunked Business 101, and they are giving this away for free, and using their profits to absorb the cost, and not in any way pass it on to us then I will take back what i have said with apologies.


so please explain how I am paying additional money for this service if my bill does not increase.


----------



## dvisthe

rahlquist said:


> Wow your network must be barren. Since I had a 10/100 etherswitch already hooked to my router that I was already using for my DSL it cost me about $2.50 for connectors and $7 for wall plates and I used the remainder of a spool of Cat 5e I had on hand. Since I did this 6 months or more ago thats breaks down to less than $2/month.
> 
> Of course your milage, wiring and shopping abilities may vary.
> 
> For now though there is no additional charge for the service.


That's my point, I don't have a network. I do have DSL on 1 computer. 
Alot of people do not have networks in their homes. ( I am not talking about people that frequent this boards) but probably alot of directv subscribers.


----------



## spartanstew

Wetboss said:


> Do you really think that they are providing On Demand for free?


Yes. It's not only a way to keep up with the Jones' and reduce defections, it's also a way to lure new customers in. Both of those situations will generate revenue without charging the end user.


----------



## p010ne

Hutchinshouse said:


> Cool...!
> Maybe they'll start parking 1080P/24hz stuff. I'm sick of the Hulk trailer.


:grin:They DID have the full length movie for a short time, but it disappeared! :eek2:


----------



## DiSH Defector

dvisthe said:


> It's not free. You must buy a wireless adapter (~$79), or 2 Powerline adapters (~$50), or if you are close enough to your router you can run an ethernet cable. Oh, thats if you have a router ($35-$75).


And when you buy a new desktop computer those things are always free? Or do you argue at the computer store that "this PC is for going on the internet, how dare you charge me for having to connect it?"


----------



## rahlquist

dvisthe said:


> That's my point, I don't have a network. I do have DSL on 1 computer.
> Alot of people do not have networks in their homes. ( I am not talking about people that frequent this boards) but probably alot of directv subscribers.


Well then balance the cost. Pay the $35 for a wireless router. Pay the $70 for a WGA600n. Pay $30 for PlayOn software from media mall and get a NetflixSub. Now you can use your PC and DVR to stream NetFlix movies to your TV using PlayOn and Media Share.

Your point isnt wholy invalid, if you dont want on Demand you certainly dont have to upgrade your systems. Just like you dont have to upgrade to HD recievers unless you want HD. But, as a DirecTv subscriber with a qualified piece of hardware, On Demand is now official, and at least at this time, Free for you to use as a feature with tons of free content.


----------



## SatRick

I note the DTV link says, connect to HD DVR
Some have said it works with SD with a R22, 
Is this possible?

but would also imagine it would require a AT9/AU9 & SL3+


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

SatRick said:


> I note the DTV link says, connect to HD DVR
> Some have said it works with SD with a R22,
> Is this possible?
> 
> but would also imagine it would require a AT9/AU9 & SL3+


Yes. Just connect it to the internet just like the HR2x's. Once connected it will take about 24 hours to completely load all the guide data for On Demand.

The R22 is an HR21 without HD.

Any dish will work. On Demand programs and the guide info is done offer the internet.


----------



## satjoe

SatRick said:


> I note the DTV link says, connect to HD DVR
> Some have said it works with SD with a R22,
> Is this possible?
> 
> but would also imagine it would require a AT9/AU9 & SL3+


Yes DOD does work in SD. Dish does not matter. Must connect via ethernet or wireless.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I don't use DOD at all and it is completely because closed captioning don't work at all with DOD.


----------



## giantsox

Wetboss said:


> Do you really think that they are providing On Demand for free? You're out of your mind. Do you think they went to their shareholders and said "Hey look what took forever to get up and running and we're gonna give it away for free?"
> 
> I mean we are talking about the same company that charges an extra $99 to watch the NFL Sunday Ticket in HD and justify it by adding in that crappy Red Zone BS.
> 
> NOTHING IS FREE. I just want to be told the truth about On Demand. If for some reason someone there flunked Business 101, and they are giving this away for free, and using their profits to absorb the cost, and not in any way pass it on to us then I will take back what i have said with apologies.


I have been using this DOD service with Direct TV for quite some time now. I don't know how long exactly, but I think it been close to a year. I has been included in my service at no additional cost. I have a router in my living room, so it was as easy as running an ethernet cable from the router into the back of the HD DVR. Free HD content has imporved dramatically since the first day I conected to DOD. I think they had 0 HD programs for free at first. Recently though, I have downloaded 5-10 episodes of Friday Night Lights in HD, as well as multiple Episodes of Brotherhood in HD.

Since I dropped HBO last month, the available DOD HD content has filled a nice void. The DOD they are providing is has become more worthwhile and useable as each month passes. As I said earlier in my post, it has not come at any extra cost.

Oh yeah, did I mention that I scheduled some HD DOD recordings remotely form work the other day. What a killer feature!


----------



## BattleScott

dvisthe said:


> That's my point, I don't have a network. I do have DSL on 1 computer.
> Alot of people do not have networks in their homes. ( I am not talking about people that frequent this boards) but probably alot of directv subscribers.


If you have DSL service, you do actually have a 'network'. The only problem is, you have all the ports used at this time. All you need is a simple router to add ports and increase the available connections. If the DVR is close enough (and not an HR-20) the DVR itself might even be able to act as the [remove: router] _SWITCH_ for you, and if the the DSL service uses a [remove: Gateway] _Communications Protocol Converter cable of performing Network Address Translation and not just a simple bridging DSL Modem_, just connect the DVR to the [remove: Gateway] _Communications Protocol Converter cable of performing Network Address Translation_ and the PC to the 2nd port of the DVR and both will be able to access the internet. A good router with firewall capabilities is still preferred though.


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> If the DVR is close enough (and not an HR-20) the DVR itself might even be able to act as the router for you.


Don't confuse the hub built into the H(R)21 and later with a device capable of NAT.


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> Don't confuse the hub built into the H(R)21 and later with a device capable of NAT.


I didn't. I said "might" and specifically stated that if he has a 'gateway', not a simple dsl modem.


----------



## loudo

I see they have also removed "Beta" from the DOD menu screens.


----------



## dreadlk

It is free, simple reason is they need to be competitive and this VOD/DOD stuff is needed to both compete and to make their lineup look larger.



Wetboss said:


> Uh On Demand is great but this service can't be free. How much does this add to our bill? And don't say it doesn't because Directv's reason for being is to make money and they don't do that by giving product away.


----------



## dreadlk

I don't use it because, I tried it and found nothing of real value in it. I also don't like the idea of my viewing habits being logged and used\sold without my consent.



HDTVFreak07 said:


> I don't use DOD at all and it is completely because closed captioning don't work at all with DOD.


----------



## loudo

It would be nice if you could somehow remove the $ movies, so they would not be available to little hands.


----------



## jacmyoung

Here is hope they will finally add some new free HD VOD! I haven't visited the VOD menu for awhile.



loudo said:


> It would be nice if you could somehow remove the $ movies, so they would not be available to little hands.


I thought $VOD ordering can be password protected or are they different?


----------



## kwajr

ebven with 1 pc i would use a router it is the best firewall for most things


----------



## captainjrl

Hutchinshouse said:


> Network (ABC, CBS, NBC & FOX) VOD would be great too.


This is what I really want, that way when the FUBAR a software release and we get bad recordings when can get them another way. It would also help with recording conflicts and series link limits.


----------



## loudo

jacmyoung said:


> Here is hope they will finally add some new free HD VOD! I haven't visited the VOD menu for awhile.
> 
> I thought $VOD ordering can be password protected or are they different?


The only thing I saw for any money setting was the max amount for one purchase, unless I missed it.


----------



## jmrwiseguy

I downloaded some stuff a while ago when they first put it up -- but, I haven't used it lately because there was not enough free content that I wanted to watch. Also, scrolling through took so long and having to skip all the "$" type items. The other problem was it would show me stuff as though it was available as free but when I clicked on them it would say I needed to purchase the channel in order to download that movie (for instance Showtime).

I'd probably start using it again if it would allow me to filter out the "$" items and any content I can't download anyway because I don't receive that channel. Has this been enhanced or does it still work the same way?


----------



## Wetboss

nino2469 said:


> so please explain how I am paying additional money for this service if my bill does not increase.


Look I don't want to get into a thing here. Here is what I am saying.

To think that they don't have On Demand built into their base price is a fools errand. Do you think they just have all that content sitting in a bucket that is just dumped into our recivers? They have servers and people manning them. That costs money.

Do you think that Comcast doesn't pass on that cost to their customers? They dumped all their HD Bandwith into it, that's why they have almost no HD compared to Dtv. And we can all agree that Comcast is the most evil TV provider out there, and they don't give jack away without getting something back.

Hey I think On Demand is great, I use it even. I suggest others to check it out. My point is as far as it being free.... "Don't piss up my backside and tell me it's raining." Quote from the Outlaw Jose Whales


----------



## Billzebub

cdizzy said:


> Please, please, please add the network channels. I know they will probably charge but it would truly make on demand, ON DEMAND!


Maybe I'm remembering wrong or confusing Directv with comcast, but didn't directv's on demand briefly include some NBC shows with a $.99 per episode charge?


----------



## nino2469

Wetboss said:


> Look I don't want to get into a thing here. Here is what I am saying.
> 
> To think that they don't have On Demand built into their base price is a fools errand. Do you think they just have all that content sitting in a bucket that is just dumped into our recivers? They have servers and people manning them. That costs money.
> 
> Do you think that Comcast doesn't pass on that cost to their customers? They dumped all their HD Bandwith into it, that's why they have almost no HD compared to Dtv. And we can all agree that Comcast is the most evil TV provider out there, and they don't give jack away without getting something back.
> 
> Hey I think On Demand is great, I use it even. I suggest others to check it out. My point is as far as it being free.... "Don't piss up my backside and tell me it's raining." Quote from the Outlaw Jose Whales


and I would agree with you if the prices had changed since they launched OnDemand, even in beta, but they have not changed them since the product was first available. Unless they had the foresight to build this in years ago then I still say the service is free.


----------



## kevinwmsn

They need to add the network shows and the HD versions of those network shows. I wonder how many regular joes would upgrade their current dvr(Tivo, R15/R16) to get a R22 or HR2X?


----------



## BattleZone

rahlquist said:


> Wow your network must be barren.


:lol:

I have 34 active IP addresses in use on my home network...


----------



## Grydlok

dreadlk said:


> *I also don't like the idea of my viewing habits being logged and used\sold without my consent*.


:lol::lol::lol:

I hope you never use Google. Your ISP is must be real small, because all big companies sell user data.


----------



## rahlquist

IIP said:


> :lol:
> 
> I have 34 active IP addresses in use on my home network...


Showoff, only 11 here LOL.


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> I didn't. I said "might" and specifically stated that if he has a 'gateway', not a simple dsl modem.


You specifically said that the HR2x might act as a router and that's not the case. Routers are expected to provide NAT, DHCP and other features handy in setting up a LAN.

Gateway is not a term that is commonly used in reference to consumer hardware. When it is used in reference to hardware, it is typically a communications protocol converter of some sort (ie serial to Ethernet, T1 to Ethernet). In cases where the subscriber has more than one fixed IP address, a gateway might be used but it would not provide any router features and your equipment would be directly addressable as part of the Internet proper.

Gateway in conventional terms is the LAN side address of the router.


----------



## Wetboss

nino2469 said:


> and I would agree with you if the prices had changed since they launched OnDemand, even in beta, but they have not changed them since the product was first available. Unless they had the foresight to build this in years ago then I still say the service is free.


I guess I'm the tin foil hat type. Anytime someone says "Hey this one's on me." I give them the stink eye.


----------



## Jon

Need to catch up with Dish and offer 1080p/24 stuff.


----------



## bsprague

For portability I've chosen a Verizon "aircard" as my only connection to the net. It works pretty good wherever I go but comes with a monthly 5 gig limit. I think that is about one HD Hollywood feature, so I'm not even tempted to try DOD.

The bandwidth that supports DOD comes (in most cases) from wires like the ones that belong to Comcast. If this becomes a market success, what will the wire companies do? In other words if about 10,000,000 of DirecTV's customers start watching a movie or two every night over Comcast's wires, will Comcast put a lid on it? 

DirecTV, Apple, Netflix and others all want to send us a lot of HD big bandwidth stuff. Are the existing pipelines big enough?


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> You specifically said that the HR2x might act as a router and that's not the case. Routers are expected to provide NAT, DHCP and other features handy in setting up a LAN.
> 
> Gateway is not a term that is commonly used in reference to consumer hardware. When it is used in reference to hardware, it is typically a communications protocol converter of some sort (ie serial to Ethernet, T1 to Ethernet). In cases where the subscriber has more than one fixed IP address, a gateway might be used but it would not provide any router features and your equipment would be directly addressable as part of the Internet proper.
> 
> Gateway in conventional terms is the LAN side address of the router.


OK, the HR2x might act as a HUB or more accurately and unmanaged switch, does that make you happy?
Gateway, be it correct or not, IS widely used in the residential ISP market to refer to the device that adapts the service line to ethernet for the home. Typically, these devices DO provide the necessary functionality (NAT and DHCP) to allow multiple network nodes to share the single IP address provided by the ISP. In many cases they even incorperate a wireless interface as well. This is the reason that I referred to it as such and that is the term the poster would most likely recognize if they in fact have one.
Sorry if I offended your clearly "superior intellect" by posting a simplified suggestion to someone who may not possess your same network experteese.


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> OK, the HR2x might act as a HUB or more accurately and unmanaged switch, does that make you happy?


I prefer the term hub as I like to reserve the term switch (unmanaged or managed) for devices that isolate traffic between two devices. hub <> unmanaged switch.


> Gateway, be it correct or not, IS widely used in the residential ISP market to refer to the device that adapts the service line to ethernet for the home.


This is the "communications protocol converter" that I spoke of. These would be the modems (DOCSIS or ADSL) in most cases.


> Typically, these devices DO provide the necessary functionality (NAT and DHCP) to allow multiple network nodes to share the single IP address provided by the ISP.


Some cable and DSL providers offer combination modem and router units, but the modems alone (which is what a vast majority of broadband users have) do not support NAT or DHCP.


> Sorry if I offended your clearly "superior intellect" by posting a simplified suggestion to someone who may not possess your same network experteese.


It isn't a matter of superior intellect at all. It is a matter of the fact that your post used unconventional terminology and in the HR2x as a router case, incorrect information. These are not hallmarks of a simplified explanation.


----------



## wetegg

bsprague said:


> For portability I've chosen a Verizon "aircard" as my only connection to the net. It works pretty good wherever I go but comes with a monthly 5 gig limit. I think that is about one HD Hollywood feature, so I'm not even tempted to try DOD.
> 
> The bandwidth that supports DOD comes (in most cases) from wires like the ones that belong to Comcast. If this becomes a market success, what will the wire companies do? In other words if about 10,000,000 of DirecTV's customers start watching a movie or two every night over Comcast's wires, will Comcast put a lid on it?
> 
> DirecTV, Apple, Netflix and others all want to send us a lot of HD big bandwidth stuff. Are the existing pipelines big enough?


Yeah there's plenty of bandwidth...especially now that most major ISP's are implementing caps on our broadband connections. I think Dish and DTV's VOD are going to have a great big FAIL all over it because of this.
AT&T
blog.wired.com/business/2008/11/att-tries-usage.html
Comcast
dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-250GB-Monthly-Cap-Goes-Live-October-1-97294


----------



## Nabisco

how much will a tech get paid to install it? and how much does it cost the customer?


----------



## Game Fan

Wetboss said:


> Quote from the Outlaw Jose Whales


Jose Whales??? Is that a Hispanic fish? :lol:


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> I prefer the term hub as I like to reserve the term switch (unmanaged or managed) for devices that isolate traffic between two devices. hub <> unmanaged switch.


I prefer the term switch, since it is the correct one. The Broadcom chip used in the HRs is an ethernet switch.


harsh said:


> This is the "communications protocol converter" that I spoke of. These would be the modems (DOCSIS or ADSL) in most cases.Some cable and DSL providers offer combination modem and router units, but the modems alone (which is what a vast majority of broadband users have) do not support NAT or DHCP.


Precisely why I said "If the DSL service uses a gateway and not a simple dsl modem". Good luck finding a residential hi-speed internet provider who doesn't refer to the their NAT/DHCP/Wireless capable "communications protocol converters" as GATEWAYS.



harsh said:


> It isn't a matter of superior intellect at all.


Agreed.



harsh said:


> It is a matter of the fact that your post used unconventional terminology and in the HR2x as a router case, incorrect information. These are not hallmarks of a simplified explanation.


The terminology may be "unconventional" to you, but not to the rest of the world. With the exception of using "router" incorrectly (should have been switch), everything in the post was completely accurate.


----------



## Wetboss

Game Fan said:


> Jose Whales??? Is that a Hispanic fish? :lol:


It's Jose (Joe-see) not José. Clint Eastwood will find you and make his day.


----------



## Wetboss

Game Fan said:


> Jose Whales??? Is that a Hispanic fish? :lol:


Oh and Whales are mammals not fish.


----------



## Game Fan

Wetboss said:


> Oh and Whales are mammals not fish.


Well...You must mean The Outlaw Josey Wales then. 
Just giving you a chance to get me back.:lol:


----------



## tonyn

Precise terminology is important. Using the wrong terminology aboard a sailboat while running a narrow inlet in rough water could get you dead. With this stuff it could be life threatening if the ensuing confusion drives you to run screaming at high speed out your living room door forgetting it opens onto a 12th story balcony!

My DSL Router is a Gateway. It bridges my ethernet lan to the internet backbone via ADSL. It functions as a gateway in that it is bridging between 2 quite different protocols and interfaces. It also acts as a router because it performs Network Address Translation, routing incomming packets from the DSL line to the correct device on my home LAN. It is a DHCP server because it assigns a different private IP address to each of my connected devices and remembers which is which. `In addition it provides firewall service. As if that weren't enough, it is also a wireless hub, bridging yet another protocol / interface set to both the wired ethernet and the DSL Line. 

The simpler DSL modem is still a gateway because it does translate between ethernet or USB and the ADSL line. 

Even before the internet became what it is today, Gateways were the devices that bridged the LAN at a local sales office to the corporate network. That is exactly what even the simplest DSL MoDem is doing.

I would also think, at your nearby central office, the line card for a Plain Old Telephone is a gateway because it gives a simple pair of wires acess to the entire world-wide Public Switched Telephone System.

Tony


----------



## BattleScott

tonyn said:


> Precise terminology is important. Using the wrong terminology aboard a sailboat while running a narrow inlet in rough water could get you dead.


The appropriate terminology is dependant on who you are communicating with. If the crew are not trained sailors, spouting 'precise' terminology is useless. Using terms that they can recognise or may be familiar with is much more effective.



tonyn said:


> With this stuff it could be life threatening if the ensuing confusion drives you to run screaming at high speed out your living room door forgetting it opens onto a 12th story balcony!


What's so life threatening about being on a 12th floor balcony?


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> If the crew are not trained sailors, spouting 'precise' terminology is useless.


Using "correct" terminology is never useless. Changing up in attempt to dumb down to a crowd is confusing as there are so many definitions that go with the terminology. It is even worse when the words used are not at all appropriate in the context.

In rough conditions, left and right can sound pretty much the same and commands that involve several simple words will often get lost in the activity.


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> Using "correct" terminology is never useless. Changing up in attempt to dumb down to a crowd is confusing as there are so many definitions that go with the terminology. It is even worse when the words used are not at all appropriate in the context.
> 
> In rough conditions, left and right can sound pretty much the same and commands that involve several simple words will often get lost in the activity.


Harshism #1
Better to crash into the rocks yelling "starboard" than successfully traverse the channel yelling "right".

Now, as to how all this non-sense relates to the topic:
The user DVISTHE posted a few replies stating that it would cost him $100 or more to be able to use Video on Demand since he only has dsl connected to a single computer. In an effort to communicate *TO HIM *that he may possibly have what is needed already, I used the most commonly referenced name for the devices provided by the major cable/dsl providers that allow mulitple home network devices to share the single dsl service line. Contrary to what you may wish HARSH, this term is in fact *GATEWAY*. Pull up any ISP web-site you wish, they will all refer to these as such. AT&T, Time Warner, Comcast, the list goes on. Many of the devices even have the term as part of their actual product name. I specifically chose that term because that is what I thought THE USER I WAS ATTEMPTING TO COMMUNICATE WITH might recognise if he in fact did have a communications protocol converter that would peform the translation of his single dsl provider provided public IP Address to mulitple private addresses and not just a simple bridging communication protocol converter that was only capable of providing a single address. My error, which you so observantly pointed out HARSH, was to state that the HR-21 might act as his *ROUTER*. Clearly, everyone knows that a router is expected to provide much more functionality than what the 2-port ethernet *SWITCH* integrated into the HR21 and up HD DVRS is capable of. But again, I was using the term, admittedlty in error, more to express the point of multiple connections than it's true functional role in the network.

I have revised my original post to DVISTHE in an effort to avoid any future confusion should someone land here in the future...


----------



## jacmyoung

What is the top download speed from D*? I have recently upgraded to the Uverse 18/1.5 pack for the same price as the old 10/1.5. My tests consistently showed 17+M download, and an HD VOD download time is almost hour for an hour show now.

I found it hard to believe it took about 15+mbps to download an MPEG4 HD show. Unless if D* is capping the speed on their end.


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> Pull up any ISP web-site you wish, they will all refer to these as such. AT&T, Time Warner, Comcast, the list goes on.


http://www.linksysbycisco.com/static/us/Learning-Center/Network-Basics/Network-Hardware/index.html


----------



## NFLnut

Now there's 5,643 channels and there's STILL nothing on!

Color me unimpressed. We've been playing around with DoD for two (?) years now, and the choices are still abysmal! And the little/none HD content is a joke. Plus, why do they charge $1.00 more for stuff that was on PPV a month earlier, at $1.00 less?


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> http://www.linksysbycisco.com/static/us/Learning-Center/Network-Basics/Network-Hardware/index.html


See, even though Linksys isn't an ISP and, as a maker of network hardware should "know better", even they use the term "gateway" for these devices.

Thanks for helping to prove my point.


----------



## harsh

BattleScott said:


> See, even though Linksys isn't an ISP and, as a maker of network hardware should "know better", even they use the term "gateway" for these devices.
> 
> Thanks for helping to prove my point.


I was actually proving my point. I said earlier that the term gateway as used in reference to a _relatively obscure_ device that serves as both a modem and a router (and even more rarely, a SIP adapter). You seem to be content to apply the term to standalone modems which continue to be called modems by the cable and phone companies as well as the companies who manufacture them. It is notable that DLink doesn't offer a DOCSIS "gateway".

What is the name on the device that you connect to the Internet with?


----------



## mdavej

What network thingy do I need to connect my HR20 to my wireless doohickey that connects to the internets?


----------



## loudo

mdavej said:


> What network thingy do I need to connect my HR20 to my wireless doohickey that connects to the internets?


Several ways to do it. Are you are starting from scratch (no current home network), or if you already have a home network?


----------



## mdavej

Thanks, loudo. I don't really need any help. HR20 is hardwired to my router and working fine. I was just trying to add some levity to the terminology discussion and get the thread back on topic.


----------



## ddobson

Tom Robertson said:


> I'm hoping that DIRECTV is negotiating HBO on demand along with more HD channels. Perhaps technical negotiations, perhaps business/legal.


That would be nice. I dropped both HBO and STARZ about 2 months after D-11 was active. I had promised to give them time to add more HD feeds before acting but a couple months was enough. I won't watch them in SD so I signed back up for Netflix. My DVD player does a decent job of upconverting and sure looks a far cry better than SD feeds of movies channels.

I've gotten so used to not having them now I might never add them back. I might decide to get a Blue Ray instead.


----------



## BattleScott

harsh said:


> I was actually proving my point. I said earlier that the term gateway as used in reference to a _relatively obscure_ device that serves as both a modem and a router (and even more rarely, a SIP adapter).


I would hardly consider them to be 'obscure'.



harsh said:


> You seem to be content to apply the term to standalone modems which continue to be called modems by the cable and phone companies as well as the companies who manufacture them.


You need to go back and re-read my initial post. I used the term "Gateway" specfically to differentiate between a standalone modem and a more capable device. The gateway being the more capable device.



harsh said:


> It is notable that DLink doesn't offer a DOCSIS "gateway".


But they do offer a:
DVA-G3810BN Triple-Play Home Gateway 



harsh said:


> What is the name on the device that you connect to the Internet with?


I myself use a:
Netopia Model 3347WG-VGx Wireless ADSL Gateway

My sister has TimeWarner cable internet and she uses a:
Netgear Wireless Cable Modem Gateway CG814W

My in-laws just had AT&T Uverse installed, they use an:
AT&T U-verse Residential Gateway (RG)


----------



## BattleScott

mdavej said:


> What network thingy do I need to connect my HR20 to my wireless doohickey that connects to the internets?


To do it wirelessly, you would need some sort of wireless gaming adapter like the LinkSys WGA600N. Or you can just connect the HR20 to the wireless doohickey with an ethernet cable if you have an open LAN port on it.

See, even though you did not use 'precise' terminology, I was able to understand your question and respond in hopefully a helpful manner.


----------



## JLucPicard

Wetboss said:


> Look I don't want to get into a thing here. Here is what I am saying.
> 
> To think that they don't have On Demand built into their base price is a fools errand. Do you think they just have all that content sitting in a bucket that is just dumped into our recivers? They have servers and people manning them. That costs money.
> 
> Do you think that Comcast doesn't pass on that cost to their customers? They dumped all their HD Bandwith into it, that's why they have almost no HD compared to Dtv. And we can all agree that Comcast is the most evil TV provider out there, and they don't give jack away without getting something back.
> 
> Hey I think On Demand is great, I use it even. I suggest others to check it out. My point is as far as it being free.... "Don't piss up my backside and tell me it's raining." Quote from the Outlaw Jose Whales


I'd be willing to bet that what we all pay for DoD - even those that don't use it - is a LOT less than we all pay for the satellites they've launched and will launch, the salaries they pay all their people, and the buildings that house all those employees.

It would be a fools errand for any of us to try to piece apart our monthly bill into all the pieces of their business that we are all paying for. The bottom line is, with or without DoD, we'd still be paying the same thing - there are far too many things that cost far more than DoD for the DoD piece to make any difference in our bill one way or the other.


----------



## BenJF3

Guys, that $10 from HD subsidizes quite a bit of stuff as well as other fees. Cable companies do the same thing. Time Warner's "Free HD" isn't really free as they grab you with other fees. It's all relative to their price structure.


----------



## Steve Robertson

I have a question regarding how to download these shows. I understand you need a internet connection but also thought you could download from the satellite as well? Is it just the HD and big files that need to come over the internet?

I personally don't care about this service but a couple people I work with who are getting D* installed next week are very interested in it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

Steve Robertson said:


> I have a question regarding how to download these shows. I understand you need a internet connection but also thought you could download from the satellite as well? Is it just the HD and big files that need to come over the internet?
> 
> I personally don't care about this service but a couple people I work with who are getting D* installed next week are very interested in it.
> 
> Thanks in advance


The only DoD programs that come from the SAT's are the ones that are pushed to DVR's listed under "Top Moives". They are all PPV movies.

All other DoD programs including HD needs to be downloaded.

As long as you have at least 3MB download you should be able to SD live. HD you will need to let download some no matter how fast your download speed it (at least for me and I have a very fast download).


----------



## Steve Robertson

Michael D'Angelo;1967827 said:


> The only DoD programs that come from the SAT's are the ones that are pushed to DVR's listed under "Top Moives". They are all PPV movies.
> 
> All other DoD programs including HD needs to be downloaded.
> 
> As long as you have at least 3MB download you should be able to SD live. HD you will need to let download some no matter how fast your download speed it (at least for me and I have a very fast download).


Ok thanks I appreciate it and will pass it on.


----------



## BenJF3

Does anyone have a list of what networks D* is carrying VOD channels for? This is a big issue for me as I currently get a wide selection of OnDemand from Time Warner. I'd like a comparison list. The downloadable channel guide from D*'s website doesn't say.


----------



## loudo

BenJF3 said:


> Does anyone have a list of what networks D* is carrying VOD channels for? This is a big issue for me as I currently get a wide selection of OnDemand from Time Warner. I'd like a comparison list. The downloadable channel guide from D*'s website doesn't say.


Go to this link and select the drop down window where it says "Filter By" and you will see a list of the DOD channels. 
https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/listing/dodMovies.jsp?category=All


----------



## BenJF3

Thanks! They have more than my cable company! However, a key one (HBO) is missing. That and I still don't see when they are going to add TravelHD. However, I'm impressed with what they are offering.


----------



## loudo

BenJF3 said:


> Thanks! They have more than my cable company! However, a key one (HBO) is missing. That and I still don't see when they are going to add TravelHD. However, I'm impressed with what they are offering.


Many of us are waiting for HBO DOD. No word on when DirecTV will add Travel Channel HD yet. Many are anxious for it to happen. My family used to watch it a lot, but now since it is only in SD we very seldom watch it. We prefer watching HD content instead. When DirecTv offers it in HD we will go back to watching more Travel Channel.


----------



## jbc28

Michael D'Angelo;1967827 said:


> The only DoD programs that come from the SAT's are the ones that are pushed to DVR's listed under "Top Moives". They are all PPV movies.


I don't have any movies listed under "top movies". I just have 2 DoD info programs listed. How long does it take for the movies to show up? I have been hooked up to DoD for about a week.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

jbc28 said:


> I don't have any movies listed under "top movies". I just have 2 DoD info programs listed. How long does it take for the movies to show up? I have been hooked up to DoD for about a week.


They come and go at any time. Some times for whatever reason DIRECTV will remove them and put the back at a later time or different programs.


----------



## jbc28

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Billzebub

While we are all discussing what Directv should offer for download on demand, I thought it might make sense to ask what is avaliable to them from content providers. While I don't have access to every cable system or FIOS, I do have some knowledge about Comcast since I keep an apartment in another city for work purposes and am forced to use Comcast rather than Directv there.

There have been a number of posts about carrying network shows on demand. Here's whats avaliable on Comcast.

CBS: CSI, CSI Miami, CSI NY, NCIS, Numbers and Worst Week. All are avaliable in HD. While it isn't avaliable now, I think Survivor and the Amazing Race were avaliable while they were on the air.

NBC - Heroes. Only season 1 is avaliable and it comes at a cost of $.99 per episode. It is not avaliable in HD.
Knight Rider - One episode is avaliable and it comes at a cost of $.99 per episode. It is not avaliable in HD.
The Office - One episode is avaliable and it comes at a cost of $.99 per episode. It is not avaliable in HD.
FOX - Nothing
ABC - Nothing

I would also like HBO, but I'm sure as soon as we get it we will be complaining about the lack of HD programing. There is no HD programing avaliable on demand from HBO on my Comcast system.

I guess the point I'm trying to make is that Directv can't offer what isn't avaliable to them. Other than CBS, there is really nothing current avaliable from the networks. Maybe I'm turning into a snob, but I really don't want to watch an HBO series in SD when I can record the shows in HD on my DVR.

Also, with my Comcast DVR I can only record about 20 hours of programming.

In closing, I'd like on demand to wash my car and make my bed in the morning. When will Directv supply that?


----------



## loudo

Billzebub said:


> In closing, I'd like on demand to wash my car and make my bed in the morning. When will Directv supply that?


Those features won't be available until the new TIVO/DirecTV receiver comes out!!! !rolling


----------



## elove

Please help with setup of DOD.

I currently have Verizon highspeed internet, using their wireless router.
I want to set up my DOD wirelessly. I also have an Linksys Wireless-G broadband Router. Can I use that or does it have to be a Wireless N Adapter. If so, what is the difference between the two.

Thanks


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

elove said:


> Please help with setup of DOD.
> 
> I currently have Verizon highspeed internet, using their wireless router.
> I want to set up my DOD wirelessly. I also have an Linksys Wireless-G broadband Router. Can I use that or does it have to be a Wireless N Adapter. If so, what is the difference between the two.
> 
> Thanks


You need to get a wireless adapter with an etherent connection, not USB.

It can be either wireless N or G. The HR2x's and R22 have support for the Linksys WGA600N so you can setup it up on your TV and will not need to use a PC like you do for all other adapters.


----------



## elove

Michael D'Angelo;1988599 said:


> You need to get a wireless adapter with an etherent connection, not USB.
> 
> It can be either wireless N or G. The HR2x's and R22 have support for the Linksys WGA600N so you can setup it up on your TV and will not need to use a PC like you do for all other adapters.


Ok, thanks. I have another question. What is the range for the WGA600N?


----------



## litzdog911

elove said:


> Ok, thanks. I have another question. What is the range for the WGA600N?


That's a tough question to answer. A lot depends on your home layout, location of your WLAN/Router, and other factors. My WGA600N is about 50-ft from my WLAN/Router (Verizon FIOS) and has no problems and maintains full data rates. You might be able to push that to 100-ft or more, but expect a drop off in data rates and potential signal drops.


----------



## mdavej

elove said:


> Please help with setup of DOD.
> 
> I currently have Verizon highspeed internet, using their wireless router.
> I want to set up my DOD wirelessly. I also have an Linksys Wireless-G broadband Router. Can I use that or does it have to be a Wireless N Adapter. If so, what is the difference between the two.
> 
> Thanks


You can actually turn your linksys router into a wireless bridge and not have to buy any new equipment at all (assuming you have a WRT54G). HERE's one post about it. There are some other posts on this site about it too.


----------

